# picture of pregnant donkey



## Winchester Farms (Oct 23, 2005)

this is the donkey that my friend just bought a week ago. How more months do you think she has to go??







thanks!!!


----------



## jdomep (Oct 23, 2005)

It is hard to tell ...she does look pg I just can't see if she has dropped. WHat do her little teets look like? Is she a maiden?? A back view would be helpful too. Once Gracie dropped and we could see her spine poking up she went 2 weeks later.

I have a birth picture sequence of Grace's deliver on our web page if you and your friend want to check out her story





Classic Corner Mini Donks


----------

